# Bottom board debris - what is this?



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Chalkbrood mummies


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay. Thanks.

I thought about chalkbrood, but having never seen it before, I was expecting more gray.

Thanks again.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Chalkbrood mummies come in two colors.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> Chalkbrood mummies come in two colors.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Healthy microbes prevent it:
http://agresearchmag.ars.usda.gov/1998/aug/bees/

Chilled brood contributes:
https://www.spc.int/lrd/ext/Disease_Manual_Final/chalkbrood.html

"White mummies result from infection with only one sexual type of A. apis while the grey-black mummies indicate invasion by both sexual types."
http://www.vita-europe.com/diseases/chalkbrood/


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Michael - Great info! Thanks!


----------

